# Dust collection on miter saw?



## Dagwud (Feb 23, 2011)

I just finishing up remodeling part of an old machine shed into a wood working shop after a recent move. I bought a new Dewalt 716 12 inch double bevel miter saw and will be building a new cabinet type work bench about 7 feet long with a lower center to custom fit this saw and maintain the sides of the bench level with the saws table surface. I'm also setting up my dust collection system and would like to use a 4 inch hose mounted to some type of homemade collector box behind the saw. In my old shop with my old Delta miter saw I had gone from 4 inch down to 2 inch and hooked to the 2 in. dust port built into the saws blade shroud and had poor results. 

There is small dust port built in my new Dewalt as well and sets up 8 or 10 inches above the couter top. I'm wondering what designs of collection boxes to hook up to a dust collector have worked good for anyone. I'm also trying to decide how high to mount my dust collection port in the collection box behind the saw. Should I mount it up as high as the small built in port on the saw or at the bottom to better collect any thing that drops to the couter top / the bottom of the collection box?

It will be hard to keep the collection box closed in tight to help maintain good suction where you need it as there has to be room on either side to pivot the saw for bevel cuts plus you need access to the back of the saw to unlock and lock the saw for bevel cuts. Anyone use some type of flexible material or moveable design where your collection box lifts away or opens up when you need extra room for bevel cuts or to get at the locking nob in back but during normal operation tries to maintain a tighter fit aound the saw?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I saw one of these today...cool*

It's a real challenge on the miter saw since the blade moves all over the place. So, you try to capture it off the blade or just make a big bag over the whole thing.  bill
from Amazon








Click for larger image


----------



## 2bigfeet (Jan 24, 2011)

Google "mitre saw dust collection" then click the videos & images tabs. There are a few good designs there. I'm working on one myself incorporating a few ideas from them.

Here are a couple...






I like this design....
http://www.thewoodnerd.com/workshop/mitersaw.html

http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?user=thewoodnerd&v=W9Ll10MZMmg&view=videos

And bottom of this page...
http://www.thewoodnerd.com/workshop/dustCollection.html


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

If you pickup the last Woodsmith issue they have a great tip on there for MS DC. The boxed in area behind the saw is on a track with knobs that loosen and tighten the box. This allows the user to move the box to the desired miter angle. Pretty ingenious in my opinion and I believe the inventor won top tip. I wish I had the room behind my saw for that setup, or any of those, I just have a shop vac piped into mine. It works ok at best but does help.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I just prop a large rubbermaid tote behind mine to catch as much sawdust as I can...no dust collection system in my shop...yet :blink:


----------



## Gover (Feb 28, 2011)

Strange machine that i never saw before. And moreover I am not clear about its use. So what is it for.


----------

